# Club repair- Taylormade 2017 m2 irons



## timd77 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi 

I bought a set of these irons second hand a few months ago. They have those face slots on the longer irons. Iâ€™ve recent noticed that those slots have started to raise and pop out slightly. Iâ€™ve been having to tap them back in after each shot, although theyâ€™re still not flush.

Contacted taylormade, they wonâ€™t help because I bought them second hand and so my only option is to get them repaired. Bit gutted really because I love the clubs, and this does seem to be a massive and very common problems with their M range with these face slots.

So my question is, does anyone know if they can be repaired, or should I get rid?

Iâ€™ll ask my pro the same question when Iâ€™m next down there, but itâ€™s playing on my mind now!

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2019)

Sorry I don't have a good answer, but the amount of issues I've heard about with Taylor Made irons is crazy now. Countless people saying the faces collapse and all sorts. You might be better off getting rid and never touching TM irons with a bargepole again!


----------



## timd77 (Oct 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry I don't have a good answer, but the amount of issues I've heard about with Taylor Made irons is crazy now. Countless people saying the faces collapse and all sorts. You might be better off getting rid and never touching TM irons with a bargepole again!
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be specifically the irons with the face slots, not sure whether theyâ€™ve fixed it since. Such a shame because Iâ€™ve taken to them really well.  If they canâ€™t be repaired and I do bin them Iâ€™ll probably go for the previous model which doesnâ€™t have the face slots. Will see what the club shop say over the weekend.


----------

